# Special plug adaptors required for Swiss sites



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm just positing this in case anyone new to staying in Switzerland doesn't realise (as we didn't) that they can use a unique 3 pin plug for their EHU. The pattern is included in this link....

http://www.caravantalk.co.uk/community/topic/70533-ehu-in-switzerland/

We stayed at 3 sites in Switzerland/Lichtenstein and all 3 used the 'lozenge' shaped plug. All 3 sites however would have gladly lent us an adaptor if required. We did borrow one at the first site and then bought one just in case we got caught at the next 2 sites.

Interestingly enough every other site across 6 countries used the standard blue one that we used. Last year when we went to Belgium/France I can distinctly remember having to use my blue/2 pin adaptor several times. I didnt need it once this year

Graham :smile2:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

The Aire de Camping car at Palavos le Flot near Monpellier is the same, it's on the marina, very nice well organised aire and a stunning town
curlyboy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

CurlyBoy said:


> The Aire de Camping car at Palavos le Flot near Monpellier is the same, it's on the marina, very nice well organised aire and a stunning town
> curlyboy


Not the same type of plug though.

Also they insist you leave your passport or driving licence at the office before they'll loan you an adapter, which some folk don't like as the office isn't that secure.

Not sure I'd describe the town as "stunning" either, but certainly worth a visit if you're down that way, even if it's just to admire the view from the top of the tower at the tourist information office.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

I shall repost my picture here that appeared in the quoted article. Sites usually have them for hire.

David


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Not the same type of plug though.
> 
> Also they insist you leave your passport or driving licence at the office before they'll loan you an adapter, which some folk don't like as the office isn't that secure.
> 
> Not sure I'd describe the town as "stunning" either, but certainly worth a visit if you're down that way, even if it's just to admire the view from the top of the tower at the tourist information office.


Well I guess we all have our own definition of "stunning" we enjoyed the market,bars,restaurants,marina with fresh fish bought from the boats,canals in the town with small boats moored along the streets,the beach,gongoozling the barges on the Rhone and cycling 'cos it's all flat:grin2::grin2:
curlyboy


----------

